# New Member Here!



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I hope you guys don't mind a fishing lady joining your FUN!! I just wanted to tell you guys that are fishing the "M.M." this weekend, GOOD LUCK!! Bet its gonna be crazy out there, so everyone be safe!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

WelcomeWB- appreciate the positive wishes for the event!

The majority of the field calling this week are exceptionally positive and on top of the game. Me and the team will be on top of ours as well.

Hope you make it out and back in the forums more often.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the site! Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welome aboard and don't be a stranger!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for making me feel Welcome! Everyone have a good fishing weekend!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi I am also a female and I LOVE to fish. I am looking for a friend to fish with. Most of my friends are too girly to go fishing with me, and so I find myself going alone or tagging allong with the guys, it's ok but I would love to go fishing with a another lady sometime. If you want I would love to get together sometime, or I am also looking for a partner for thursday night berlin tournaments, I have a bass cat we can use. Thanks hope to hear from you--------niki


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hi Niki! Its nice to hear from another lady "fisherman"!!  Thanks for the offer to fish with you! I wish I could fish the thur. night Berlin tournaments with you, but it doesn't work into my schudule right now  (It would be so cool if I could) Maybe we can try and met up sometime. My husband and I are fishing partners and we are fishing 2 bass circuits this yr. plus some opens, free time is a little limited, as we prefish alot! See if we can work something out sometime! Amy


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I hear you. My husband and I fish lots of tournaments too we run MIdwest sportsman, and we seem to never find time to fish for fun anymore it's always prefishing or tournaments.  I may have to just forget about thursday nighters because he teamed up with a friend for them (allthough he says I am the best partner he has ever had LOL) No worries have fun and good luck in your tournaments.Getting together would be awesome.  Meanwhile leave some fish in the lake for me.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

WB were you at the hodsgon open this evening?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

So your pretty busy too! My husband said the same thing, about me being his best fishing partner  lol, but he did take a buddy of his fishing one day and he came home and told me that it just wasn't the same, with me not being on the boat with him fishing, I guess they do miss us when we're not around!!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey Sonic  No, sorry I wasn't at the Hodsgon Open. Don't mean to sound stupid, but where is that  Did you fish it? WB


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah i fished it... Lake Hodgson is in ravenna... its actually Ravennas reservoir(electric only) and its a pay lake but its only a buck a day 8 bucks for a season pass... boat rentals are only like 8bucks with a $10 deposit...no hourly BS and boat launch(if u own the boat) is $3 per day/ $17 Seasonal..... and its actually got some decent fish in there... saw a catfish today that was HUGE ... the biggest bass ive ever caught there was 4lbs 21" but its not filled with fish that size... the biggest fish today was just over 3lbs


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info, as you can tell I've never been there!


----------

